
GPS Manipulation Occurring at Chinese Oil Terminals and Government Installations - shannietron
https://skytruth.org/2019/12/systematic-gps-manipulation-occuring-at-chinese-oil-terminals-and-government-installations/
======
metalliqaz
Fascinating analysis. I wish we knew more about the goals of the interference
operations. I also wonder how much the US Gov monitors this kind of thing. GPS
is, after all, a significant military asset.

